# Game 60: New Jersey Nets @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 8th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*New Jersey Nets (26-34)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (46-13) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 101, Nets 91 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*
































































Wow, is this really the 60th game of the season? Things have gone by so fast. Anyway, Duncan is listed as doubtful and Rasho/Mohammed are both listed as questionable. I really don't see how we can win if those 3 guys aren't playing. Anyway, I'm expecting at least one of them to play (Or hoping that one of them will play). The key to beating New Jersey tonight is keeping them from easy baskets. Even if Vince throws every damn shot in the basket again, we've got to limit their easy baskets and open looks, and that's going to be tough with our biggest three guys questionable for the game. Offensively, Parker and Manu have to be able to carry the offense, because if they can't, we're in deep crap. The bench is going to have to play some ball tonight as well, because New Jersey will play all 12 guys to prevent anybody from getting worn out. 



Honestly, I don't know what to expect because of the status' of Duncan, Rasho, and Mohammed. We need a win, and even if it's as ugly as the past 4 wins, I'll take it. I guess.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey guys, check this out: Bet "UPoints" on the Spurs/Nets game 




You know those little "points" that show up under your name, well, now you can bet them on all kinds of things. For example, you can bet on the Spurs/Nets game tonight. I put 200 points down on the Spurs just for the hell of it.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

New Jersey 101 - 91 San Antonio..

I have a feeling Carter wants to prove himself to Bruce Bowen again, wouldn't suprise me a bit if he went up for 40+. 

Parker is coming off a sub-par game (by his standards), we really need him to carry us tonight. Might be tough vs a pointguard of the calibre Jason Kidd, but he usually fares well against him, will be interesting.

If our bench comes up big, we might have a shot.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We have two situations that can happen tonight.

1) Without Duncan
Nets´ win

2) Duncan playing
Spurs´s win


----------



## xcell31 (Feb 16, 2004)

Spurs: 92
Nets: 88

Another Close game for the San Antonio Spurs, but Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili know, that Poppavich is looking for a way to beat teams when Tim Duncan can't show up because of injury and such. This is the time to prove it, and since Ginobili came off a 35 point performance, I think HE already knows.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan a game-time decision





> Duncan, whose injured ankle experienced less swelling and pain Monday morning, ran during practice but did not jump or cut, the San Antonio Express-News reports. "I'm a lot better than I thought I would be this morning," Duncan said. "This is something I can deal with. I'm actually happy it is what it is."


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nets going win


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel that if vc has 35 plus then we loose if he does not we win


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I hope Duncan doesn't play, but if he doesn't I don't know if we can win. Expect a big game from Manu and Tony, but an even bigger one from Vince. I'm still going with my boys here though.

Spurs 103
Nets 99


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think, with or without, Duncan we can and will win this game, barring a major game by Carter. Parker and Manu should step up there games, and look for a good game by Horry. I know he doesn't really do much, but if he is getting big minutes he can score some and play good D with some blocks. 

Prediction: 
Spurs 96
Nets 91


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey guys, check this out: Bet "UPoints" on the Spurs/Nets game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I put 200 down for the spurs as well. Any idea what the -7 for Nets and +7 for Spurs mean?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Its the spread. If the Spurs win by more than 7, then you win your bet, but if they lose, or win by less than 7, you lose the bet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Its the spread. If the Spurs win by more than 7, then you win your bet, but if they lose, or win by less than 7, you lose the bet.


 Yeah I figured it out on the uCASH boards. I wish I came here first though cause your explanation was alot less confusing. I wish I put my money in for the Nets then cuz I don't think the spurs will win by more than 7


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Vince Carter will be looking for some payback today so I hope Bruce Bowen will be able to hold him off. I would actually like to see Duncan not play in this game to determine how this Spurs team can do against the Nets without him. We can't be risking any more injures to Tim anyway.

Even if I don't think the Spurs will win by more than 7 I still put 25 points into them. Hopefully they can prove me wrong today because we are hurting for a big win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's official. Duncan's playing


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

End of first. 24-12 Spurs. Everyone doing well, espacially Devin. I couldn't be prouder :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

28-47 Spurs at half. Everyon'e doing great! Tim doing very well considering his ankle. Tony's and1 and the end of the first was awesome. Horry and Manu are doing very well, and Devin's on fire! Just hope we can keep the pace up :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Excellent first half. I was watching it sporadically. Any specific reason Devin Brown is logging so many minutes over Bowen?

I like the way Duncan is playing so far. Showing some of that fire we know he has.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Excellent first half. I was watching it sporadically. Any specific reason Devin Brown is logging so many minutes over Bowen?
> 
> I like the way Duncan is playing so far. Showing some of that fire we know he has.


 Bowen had 2 early fouls and Devin is just on fire.

It doesn't seem like Dunca's ankle is bothering him at all, but then again he hardly ever shows any emotion so it's hard to tell when he's hurting or not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horrible third quarter but thanks to the two steals in the last 10 seconds by Parker and Manu we brought the lead back to double digits. Spurs better not blow this! :curse: 

Besides the one post by LineOFire I've been the only one posting during the game. I'm lonely


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

90-74 Spurs. Much better fourth than third. Stupid tech by Massenburg. Just stupid. Great game by every spurs though, especially Tim, Horry, and Devin who was one rebound shy of a double double. I win points too :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Great win, I didn't get to watch it(as I was AAU practice), but from the discussion I had with my brother about the game, we played a good one. Its good to hear TD played with fire, but I really wish we could have seen how this team would have responded without 3 of their top 4 big men. Who was the star of the game? And how was our defense?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Great win, I didn't get to watch it(as I was AAU practice), but from the discussion I had with my brother about the game, we played a good one. Its good to hear TD played with fire, but I really wish we could have seen how this team would have responded without 3 of their top 4 big men. Who was the star of the game? And how was our defense?


 Definitely Devin.

Our defense is what gave is the big win, especialy considering we were missing alot of our shots expecialy our free throws. Just horrible from the free throw line. I think that was really our only mistake (besides MAssenburg's stupid second Tech :curse: )


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Definitely Devin.
> 
> Our defense is what gave is the big win, especialy considering we were missing alot of our shots expecialy our free throws. Just horrible from the free throw line. I think that was really our only mistake (besides MAssenburg's stupid second Tech :curse: )



What'd Massenburg do to get the Tech? I'm fine if we didn't shoot well. I like seeing this team winning with defense. If we are gonna win the championship this year, then we are going to have to play Gregg Popovich defense, and good(or better) shooting will just be an added bonus.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> What'd Massenburg do to get the Tech? I'm fine if we didn't shoot well. I like seeing this team winning with defense. If we are gonna win the championship this year, then we are going to have to play Gregg Popovich defense, and good(or better) shooting will just be an added bonus.


He got a rebound and he just purposely threw his elbow into a guy's face rite infront of the reff. I think he was frustrated because in the play rite before that he got the ball stolen from him, but that's still no excuse. He really needs to learn to control his anger.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game either, but I heard that Devin Brown had a heck of a game. I'm glad to see Duncan and Rasho played, and I'm glad that we won big despite Parker and Manu having sub-par games. Horry with 12 was huge as well. He's making everyone forget about Rose already. When he's playing like this, he's a flat-out better player than Rose.



I really don't hate the Nets, but after all of the whining and complaining I heard from them (Mainly Thorn and Franks wetting their diapers over Bowen publicly) I'm glad we stomped them. 4/18 from the field with 6 TO's.....there you go Carter. 



San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Devin Brown - 22
Tim Duncan - 19
Robert Horry - 12


Rebounds:


Devin Brown - 9
Tim Duncan - 8
Robert Horry - 7


Assists:

Tony Parker - 6
Tim Duncan - 4
Manu Ginobili - 2
Devin Brown - 2
Beno Udrih - 2




I didn't even realize Brown had 9 rebounds as well until I looked at the box score. Very very impressive.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

How about a standing ovation for Devin Brown...

Great game for him...if this game doesn't prove his worth to this franchise, I don't know what will...we lose Bruce to foul trouble and Devin comes in and we lose very little...

It was a good win...good to see that Timmy was fine...I had to listen on the radio, so I am not sure how he looked, but it seemed like he was in the game until the end...it doesn't sound like we played a flawless game, but I would much rather have room to improve than be in a situation where we have already peaked...

BRING ON PHOENIX!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, Brown deserves a lot of props tonight. He was due though.....he hasn't played very well in a long time. Getting 34 points and 16 rebounds out of Brown/Horry was absolutely huge. We'll need that kind of bench production on almost a daily basis.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, Brown deserves a lot of props tonight. He was due though.....he hasn't played very well in a long time. Getting 34 points and 16 rebounds out of Brown/Horry was absolutely huge. We'll need that kind of bench production on almost a daily basis.


Do you think they'll play that way tomorrow night? We could really use a boost like that from our bench again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Do you think they'll play that way tomorrow night? We could really use a boost like that from our bench again.


 Good question. We're talking about the Spurs here, so who knows what to expect. I wouldn't be surprised if Horry had another decent game, but Brown is a complete question mark. He deserves to be the first wing player off the bench (Over Barry), but depending on how he plays will determine his minutes.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good question. We're talking about the Spurs here, so who knows what to expect. I wouldn't be surprised if Horry had another decent game, but Brown is a complete question mark. He deserves to be the first wing player off the bench (Over Barry), but depending on how he plays will determine his minutes.


Guess we'll just have to find out tomorrow then.

It's hard to keep chasing after your posts in all these forums. You're keeping me from going to sleep! :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Brown : 10/10
Horry : 8/10
Bowen : 8/10
Duncan : 7/10
Parker : 6/10
Ginobili : 5/10
Nesterovic : 5/10
Barry : 4/10
Udrih : 4/10
Massenburg : 4/10


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Brown : 10/10
> Horry : 8/10
> Bowen : 8/10
> Duncan : 7/10
> ...


 Oh, the almighty "10" rating for Devin Brown. I'm not criticizing it, but it's good to see Brown turned in such a great performance when Manu/Parker decided not to play good ball.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I thought it was well deserved to reward Devin with a 10, he's first this season.

Brent and Devin are close in my ratings in average (5.81 and 5.66) and consistency (5.03 and 4.73), but Devin has managed to have several great games this season.

With Brent, I've been patient so far (we are winning...), but now he must react. Come on Brent!


----------

